# Independent ATV ratings?



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

Is there a magazine or website that does independent ATV ratings like Consumer's Reports?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=atv+ratings

there were 81,700 hits so i figured i would just post the link! lol


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

what kind of info are you looking for. what brand, type. i know of a few forums that are good sources of info from owners of many types of quads. a few sites are brand specific.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

www.atvconnection.com is the best site I have found for ATV reveiws . They also have some good forums where you can get info on each manufacturer .


----------

